# OK kiddies, what did santa bring you?



## Jack Straw (Dec 25, 2011)

I got snow shoes, a scanner (Redneck radio!), and aFisrars x27 which is B/O  :long:


----------



## jharkin (Dec 25, 2011)

I must have been realllllllllllly good.  Santa brought me a DeWalt 20v lithium Ion cordless tool set.


----------



## Jack Straw (Dec 25, 2011)

jharkin said:
			
		

> I must have been realllllllllllly good.  Santa brought me a DeWalt 20v lithium Ion cordless tool set.



Are those the small ones? They are really cool!


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 25, 2011)

I made cinnamon rolls for my wife and I and then hot tubbed.


----------



## bluedogz (Dec 25, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> I made cinnamon rolls for my wife and I and then hot tubbed.



Sourdough french toast... and bacon.  That's like a hot tub, but with BACON.

Oh, yeah... and a Cook's Illustrated cookbook (my passion), a Nat Geo Food Trips book, and a whole mess of warm fuzzies.

Mrs. Blue got a Kindle, Ugg boots, and a case that makes her phone look like a Tardis.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Dec 25, 2011)

Got a Killowatt meter...than damn blower on my insert cost me 3 cents so far today :lol:


----------



## gmule (Dec 25, 2011)

I got a new thermometer for the fire view.
He is a sable colored German Shepard


----------



## loon (Dec 25, 2011)

What a great present gmule  ;-) 

loon


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 25, 2011)

gmule said:
			
		

> I got a new thermometer for the fire view.
> He is a sable colored German Shepard



Too cute


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 25, 2011)

Nothing.  A lump of coal would have been nice.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 25, 2011)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Nothing.  A lump of coal would have been nice.



Only if you have a coal stove though.


----------



## loon (Dec 25, 2011)

I think Santa has known for awhile that Mrs loon needed new appliances and a Water softener   

but i would of been happier with gmule's new pup  :lol: 

loon


----------



## Adabiviak (Dec 25, 2011)

I received a few shirts/ties, a coat, and a couple of video games. 14 hours of Hard Reset already, you ask? Yeah, Christmas Eve was wonderful. After the wife went to sleep, I had an all-nighter playing this, with the fire in the background and the dog on my feet.


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 25, 2011)

Wife and I bought each other a 42" VIZIO H.D. Flat screen T.V.  Finally broke down and bought one. Wal-Mart had a good price before Christmas. Kids got me a pair of flannel lined jeans from L.L. Bean. (Nice for any work outdoors in the winter, especially cutting wood!) Now I have two pair. And they got me two new shirts. Then the in-laws got me an ACURITE Wireless Weather Station! Pretty cool thing. Indoor and outdoor temps, with low and high temps for the day, time and date, and a forecast for the next 12-24 hours. Pretty slick. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 25, 2011)

1 extra Husqvarna 28" .050 gauge Full Chisel chain
few pair 3M corded earplugs
heavy weight grey socks
blaze orange Carhartt stocking cap
blaze orange insulated game vest (I'll use the pockets for ear plugs,a wedge or two & some energy bars  :coolgrin:  )
8oz chunk Hungarian Paprika salame
couple 5 oz milk chocolate w/ hazelnut bars
26oz German Stollen (traditional Christmas bread/cake with dried fruit & chopped nuts)


----------



## jharkin (Dec 25, 2011)

Jack Straw said:
			
		

> jharkin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These are the big ones. Replacement for the old 18v but with a slide out style battery. My old hand me down cordless set gave up and I wanted the heavy duty stuff.


In light of Santas generosity I got her the nook e-reader she wanted


----------



## SlyFerret (Dec 25, 2011)

I got a new digital police scanner.  I can finally listen to the county police/fire and highway patrol again!

-SF


----------



## jeff_t (Dec 25, 2011)

Wife and I opted to not spend anything on each other, after spending a bunch this fall already......


----------



## Dix (Dec 25, 2011)

Gmule ... adorable pup. We had one when I was a kid, great dog 


So glad I got a new hearth rug, and Murphy got a new bed  ;-P


----------



## WellSeasoned (Dec 25, 2011)

The early christmas present was the entire woodstove set up. We agreed to not spend any money on each other although when we sold the electric fireplace, we needed a tv stand, so got one that is real nice, 70% off, and grabbed it. (pictured to the right). our son will be home on monday, so it will be christmas all over again. Cheers!


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 25, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> So glad I got a new hearth rug, and Murphy got a new bed  ;-P



So THAT'S what a Murphy Bed looks like!


----------



## ashthree (Dec 25, 2011)

Remote controlled Helicopter! (I'm 32 going on 12) HAHA

At current count, its been stuck in trees twice and on a roof once! (may have something to do with the amount of beer consumed!) Awesome fun!


----------



## Dix (Dec 25, 2011)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL @ bob 

He's still peeing, too, which is awesome


----------



## loon (Dec 25, 2011)

ashthree said:
			
		

> Remote controlled Helicopter! (I'm 32 going on 12) HAHA
> 
> At current count, its been stuck in trees twice and on a roof once! (may have something to do with the amount of beer consumed!) Awesome fun!



 :lol: 

sounds like fun for sure  :cheese: 

loon


----------



## HollowHill (Dec 25, 2011)

Santa brought me my first overnite burn  Got up this morning and there were still embers (8pm - 6am), threw in some kindling and it caught!  Boy was I excited (it takes so little   ).  Also got a scarab ring, entire 9 seasons of Prime Suspect (British version), and the new Sherlock Holmes book from hubby.  My mother got me some antiques - 18th c. wrought iron trivet and a blue transferware sugar bowl as well as a shirt.  Best gift, tho, was from WS, love my Progress more every day!


----------



## btuser (Dec 25, 2011)

I got a Mr Beer kit!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 26, 2011)

BTUSER I started with a MR Beer kit and now I make 5 gallon batches and secondary, soon you will be running a bar in your home! 
I got a can of popcorn (probably the only person who likes them) insulated socks and a 25 dollar gift card woot!

Pete


----------



## guy01 (Dec 26, 2011)

The kids got the Mrs and I a three day pass to the Mother earth news fair next Sept.
And a whole foods membership


----------



## loon (Dec 26, 2011)

btuser said:
			
		

> I got a Mr Beer kit!



One of the boys got me a Mr Beer Jug  :coolsmile:


----------



## kenny chaos (Dec 26, 2011)

ashthree said:
			
		

> Remote controlled Helicopter! (I'm 32 going on 12) HAHA
> !



My son stopped by one day this past summer and asked, "What's up?"
I told him I saw buzzards circling overhead so I laid down in the grass playing dead
and I said, "You know what?  I'm 54 years old!"  He had a big laugh and I hope, a lesson.
Kenny


----------



## schlot (Dec 26, 2011)

Bought each other a house....the same one which works out well!


----------



## CTguy9230 (Dec 26, 2011)

glad i,m not the only 50 yo "kid' here...lol

wanted a RC helicopter but got a RC plane instead...

then got another diecast dump truck to add to the collection...

oh yeah and.......socks


----------



## firecracker_77 (Dec 26, 2011)

gmule said:
			
		

> I got a new thermometer for the fire view.
> He is a sable colored German Shepard



What a good looking puppy dog


----------



## WellSeasoned (Dec 26, 2011)

firecracker_77 said:
			
		

> gmule said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, very cute. Id be tired too if I were in a gift wrapped box all night.


----------



## jharkin (Dec 26, 2011)

CTguy9230 said:
			
		

> glad i,m not the only 50 yo "kid' here...lol
> 
> wanted a RC helicopter but got a RC plane instead...



Heck get more... Ive got about a dozen right now (planes that is) including 3 partially built and a few in the box waiting to get built... crashed or sold 3x that over the years 

At 35 I think Im one of the youngest guys in my flying club of 150+ members.


----------



## pen (Dec 26, 2011)

pen


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice thermo, pen...

I got more beads for my Trollbead bracelets.....(lord knows I needed more!) :ahhh: 

I got some giftcards and cold hard cash which is always good..... I posted a pic of my new 20 inch welders gloves in the Hearthroom.... :lol: you can tell what was my fav....  

Mr Gamma said something else is coming for me....not sure what that could be.... :shut: That makes me a lil nervous...


----------



## btuser (Dec 26, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> Mr Gamma said something else is coming for me....not sure what that could be.... :shut: That makes me a lil nervous...



Whatever it is, it can't possibly be as romantic as my gift to my wife.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Dec 26, 2011)

btuser said:
			
		

> GAMMA RAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Let me guess...you put a big ole bow on your forehead and gave her yourself...... :lol:


----------



## btuser (Dec 26, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> btuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Better  

Think cleaning appliances!


----------



## kenny chaos (Dec 26, 2011)

Last year it was a Bissell, this year, a Eureka.  Oh bother.


----------



## woodchip (Dec 26, 2011)

I got Mrs woodchip a years subscription to Essex Record Office online records so she can continue doing her family tree. 
Her brother bought her a set of oil pastels as she likes painting and drawing. 
I got a winter wooley and socks from Mrs woodchip, and my mom gave me money to spend in the sales buying new stuff for the garage from Screwfix.

A morning in Screwfix with money to spend is my dream prezzie  ;-) 

http://www.screwfix.com/jsp/container.jsp


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 26, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> I made cinnamon rolls for my wife and I and then hot tubbed.



Ding ding- I think this is the winner.  Trying to strip down all present-giving holidays as a matter of 1) reducing "stuff" and 2) making it about time together.  What better way than to actually strip down in the process?


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 26, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh yeah . . . actually that's about how we do it . . . were you watching out back with binoculars?  (


----------



## btuser (Dec 26, 2011)

Exactly.  Its about spending time together:

"You know, that new dishwasher is going to save about 6-7 minutes a day, so you'll have more time to take care of me!"
"Six minutes?  What, are we gonna do it twice?"


----------



## Dix (Dec 26, 2011)

btuser said:
			
		

> Exactly.  Its about spending time together:
> 
> "You know, that new dishwasher is going to save about 6-7 minutes a day, so you'll have more time to take care of me!"
> "Six minutes?  What, are we gonna do it twice?"



You're a true romantic, BT  %-P


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Dec 26, 2011)

Well, more of a boxing day gift, but my Fil brought over a dulcimer for my wife and I. I have to say, its a pretty cool sounding instrument, and might even like it more than my fiddle.
So, now in our household with three kids, we have a piano, guitar, 2 ukleles, a mandolin, harmonical, drum set, recorder, banjo, fiddle and now a dulcimer. At least if we can't play them all, we can make a meseum, lol.
My best gift was my wife being home from the hospital on Xmas eve and morning.
happy boxing day folks.


----------



## gmule (May 2, 2012)

gmule said:


> I got a new thermometer for the fire view.
> He is a sable colored German Shepard


 
My new thermomoter is now 6 months old. My has he grown


----------



## Dix (May 2, 2012)

Love the legs  He's gonna be a tall one 

Murph had those legs, lol, he's alot shorter, how ever


----------

